# Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona verzögert Dreharbeiten, Stewart über TNG-Rückkehrer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona verzögert Dreharbeiten, Stewart über TNG-Rückkehrer*

						Die Arbeiten an der 2. Staffel von Star Trek: Picard gehen trotz Corona-Pandemie weiter, allerdings können die für Sommer geplanten Dreharbeiten auf absehbare Zeit nicht stattfinden. Weitere Rückkehrer aus The Next Generation seinen laut Hauptdarsteller Patrick Stewart wahrscheinlich. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek Picard in Staffel 2: Corona verzögert Dreharbeiten, Stewart über TNG-Rückkehrer*


----------



## maverick80 (15. Mai 2020)

war ja klar bin mal gespannt ob dieses jahr überhaupt was fortgesetzt geschweigeden kommt


----------



## Splatterpope (15. Mai 2020)

Lower Decks sollte plangemäß kommen.


----------



## Krautmausch (3. Juni 2020)

Hat wohl nicht gereicht, in der ersten Staffel gewisse TNG-Charaktere in verwirrte Tatteriche oder gewisse VOY-Charaktere in bittere Bitches zu verwanden und andere Wiederkehrer brutal umzubringen. Als nächstes werden Geordi und Worf verbraten, um potenziellen Zuschauern mit vertrauten Namen Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen. Riker und Troi können sich glücklich schätzen, dass ihre Hauptaufgabe in der Show darin bestand, Pizza zu backen.


----------

